# Annoying calls..



## Steff (Sep 14, 2010)

Over the last 5 days had 2 calls a day from Npower at first i answered then i just ignored them until just now, i picked it up he gave me all the usual garbage come over to us and save etc etc, told him no 3 times still tryed pushing then after me saying im, sorry i just then before i could get my words out he had gone, i am currently looking for there number so i can ring them and have stern words with them, im not happy at all grrrrr.


----------



## katie (Sep 14, 2010)

Next time they call say "please can you put me on your 'do not call list'". They have to and shouldn't bother you again.

I worked in an outbound call centre in Australia and learnt that there


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Over the last 5 days had 2 calls a day from Npower at first i answered then i just ignored them until just now, i picked it up he gave me all the usual garbage come over to us and save etc etc, told him no 3 times still tryed pushing then after me saying im, sorry i just then before i could get my words out he had gone, i am currently looking for there number so i can ring them and have stern words with them, im not happy at all grrrrr.



Steffie, if you are not a customer of theirs already they can't call you if you sign up for the Telephone Preference Service: 

http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/tps/what/


----------



## RWJ (Sep 14, 2010)

Steffie
Another way is to ask them to hold for a second, then just place the phone down and let them wait - the'll soon ring off!


----------



## katie (Sep 14, 2010)

Personaly I would use that as a nice skive off of work! then I'd put them as a call back


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

katie said:


> Personaly I would use that as a nice skive off of work! then I'd put them as a call back



I see you picked up some 'skills' in Oz Katie!


----------



## MargB (Sep 15, 2010)

Npower knocked on the door last night and he went into his spiel as he was carrying a laptop.  He said he didn't have my name and waited for me to provide it.  Right.  Asked him who he was, Npower, then I said I wasn't interested to which he replied "not interested in what?"  Cheeky *(?(*$)(*.  I just shut the door on him and then felt guilty for about an hour.

As to telephone calls, I am registered with TPS but some calls still come through and I now thoroughly enjoy telling them off and asking why there were not trained to check the list before they call, blah, blah, blah - they usually hang up on me!!!  Oh, some then say they are actually doing research so do not need to check the TPS site so I ask how much they are paying and again, they usually disappear pretty quickly!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 15, 2010)

We signed up for TPS and were told they could stop calls from UK call centres.

For persistent callers I always say please hold the line while I get whoever they asked for, come back in a minute or two and say please hole the line they are just comming and repeatt he process till they ring off. We don't normally get further calls from the company unless they are desperate and we have a number of lines we use. If I answer the phone I say I keep telling you not to call when my husband is here if it is a bloke or are you the girl the husband got into trouble if it's a girl.

I told one firm it would be nice to have a patio, how did they manage to do them in top floor flats and the double glazing firm I told only if my cell mates in Holloway agreed and could we have the frames in pink and lilac.


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2010)

Caroline said:


> We signed up for TPS and were told they could stop calls from UK call centres.
> 
> For persistent callers I always say please hold the line while I get whoever they asked for, come back in a minute or two and say please hole the line they are just comming and repeatt he process till they ring off. We don't normally get further calls from the company unless they are desperate and we have a number of lines we use. If I answer the phone I say I keep telling you not to call when my husband is here if it is a bloke or are you the girl the husband got into trouble if it's a girl.
> 
> I told one firm it would be nice to have a patio, how did they manage to do them in top floor flats and the double glazing firm I told only if my cell mates in Holloway agreed and could we have the frames in pink and lilac.



Came in to find a message from a water company today grrr its never ending


----------



## MargB (Sep 15, 2010)

Caroline, some good lines there!  The annoying taped calls I put the handset down in front of the telly and let them run up their bill.  After 5/10 minutes I put the handset back in the cradle.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 15, 2010)

I signed up with them as well and also went ex-directory which stopped most of the international calls too. 

In the early days though I used to do what others have said, ask them to hold the line and leave them there until they got fed up of waiting. Once I had a call from NPower and told them I work for EOn and got cheap power anyway, would they care to match the price? I named some imaginary figure and there was a choking sound on the other end of the line and they hung up. 

Another time when a double-glazing salesman called I held the phone away and yelled "George, it's your boyfriend on the phone wanting a date, when can you fit him in?" I heard the phone slammed down from several feet away. There's no George by the way.

If you want to be really mean, you can kid on you might be interested and keep repeating really basic questions till they get fed up. They're paying for the call after all.

I just love winding these people up.


----------



## Monica (Sep 15, 2010)

MargB said:


> Caroline, some good lines there!  The annoying taped calls I put the handset down in front of the telly and let them run up their bill.  After 5/10 minutes I put the handset back in the cradle.



Brilliant idea, might do that next time.

We're registered with TPS and only get annoying calls from abroad and Castle Cover (last year we got an online quote from them, never acted on it and they keep calling, must remember to tell them to take us off their list). If the calls from abroad have a loooooong silence before anyone askes if I'm Mrs. Wright, I usually hang up before they get the chance.

Unfortunately, I can't ignore calls from abroad, as it might be one of my relatives calling.


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Another time when a double-glazing salesman called I held the phone away and yelled "George, it's your boyfriend on the phone wanting a date, when can you fit him in?" I heard the phone slammed down from several feet away. There's no George by the way.
> 
> If you want to be really mean, you can kid on you might be interested and keep repeating really basic questions till they get fed up. They're paying for the call after all.


 totally priceless hahahha


----------



## Caroline (Sep 15, 2010)

When we had dial up we had a separate phone line for that. If I was just looking for information on line and HAD to fill in a phone number, I'd put that one in. That way the number rang at the switchboard but never got answered because it wasn't attached to a telephone or it was found to be engaged. Either way we didn't get the calls. I don't make up numbers as I think it can be annoying for others too. Also use my mobile number which is rarely on except to phone home if I'm running a bit late. I know the mobile is the only number for lots of people.


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2010)

Whats  annoying me is we got no where near the volume of calls like this in our old place when we were with virgin but now we are with sky and there a bigger company i guess they sell our details off to more companies


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2010)

Had a whole week without any calls then half an hour ago it was e-on who rang me up, lovely gerodie guy on the other end started off politely enough then by the end was shouting at me saying i had wasted his time...im trying to look around for there complaints department number cause i want to ring in but cant find it grr i have his name but only his first name


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Had a whole week without any calls then half an hour ago it was e-on who rang me up, lovely gerodie guy on the other end started off politely enough then by the end was shouting at me saying i had wasted his time...im trying to look around for there complaints department number cause i want to ring in but cant find it grr i have his name but only his first name



Probably not his real name either Steffie - call centre staff often use false. Are you with e-on? Did you sign up to the telephone preference service?


----------



## katie (Sep 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Probably not his real name either Steffie - call centre staff often use false...



Wish someone had told me that northe


----------



## scootdevon (Sep 24, 2010)

*As previously mentioned another thread tell them to hold and say somebody's at the door then put phone down and leave them hanging on lol , if door goes tell them ur on the phone and close the door, or for junkmail send it back through post with an empty envelope, they'll soon get the message lol *


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> . Are you with e-on? Did you sign up to the telephone preference service?


Nope im not with e-on and i actually had forgotten to sign upto that TPS service


----------



## katie (Sep 24, 2010)

I guess that works if they are on commision^ I wasn't so I liked it when people didn't hang up properly. I would listen to their conversations for a while 

I would ask to speak to their supervisor if that happened to me steff. Although since he was the one who started shouting, he probably doesn't care about his job too much and would hang up.  Def next time ask to be put on the do not call list.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Nope im not with e-on and i actually had forgotten to sign upto that TPS service



Do it! Do it now!


----------

